# I went Crazy



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

making bandanas for Gadget... I have 3 more to sew up but thought I would share with you all the ones I got done...


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Well at least he won't have to wear the same one twice in two weeks.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

wow great wardrobe!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Lorisbabychi said:


> Well at least he won't have to wear the same one twice in two weeks.


that's what i thought!!!!


i think i have a bandana from my "old" job that i think he would look great in! you will have to cut it to size and sew it cause they are big... let me check....


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow - you've really been busy. Quite an assortment - those look really nice. I think the bandanas look really cute on. When I had a mini schnauzer and took her in for grooming, they always put a bandana on her after bathing and trimming. It looked so cute when I picked her up.

Good job.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe, they all look very pretty !! gadget will be very fashionable this summer  

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow youve bneen busy I love the orange one and I bet that looks great on him :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Im jealous!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow, those are cute, Gadget is really going to make a fashion statement.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Are there more than 24 hours in your day or what???? Because you are forever cleaning and working outside and making stuff for Gadget and doing things with your daughter and going here and going there and.... you wear me out, woman! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those are so cute!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Great job! Gadget will be Senor GQ all decked out in his bandanas.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm not sure about him being designer but it is fun putting a differetn one on him everyday..

I have more to make... 

I want him to have a different one for everyday of the month...


----------



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

do you have a picture of what these looks like on the dogs? 

Thanks


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

very nice collection you made i was wondering do they tie or is there a hem area where you just run the collar thrue and thats what secures the bandana? I like to sew and want to make Porsha a couple. I love the fabric selections you chose.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

porshas_momma, Thank you.. the bandanas tie. but I have ben thinking of puting velcro on them but I am trying to figure out how to make it look like it is tied. I could also make them with a loop for a collar but I haven't come up with a pattern yet... I was actually practicing my sewing with those... they are doubled so there is no seems showing... As I have been typing this it just came to me how to do the loop for the collar... gee the brain is churning now... 

here is a picture of what they look like. I had folded the ends over for the picture before so I could get them on to fit in the picture..


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Those are fabulous!! great job!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Those are GREAT. I wish I were that talented. Kay


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

If anybody would like me to make their dog a bandana I am only asking $3.00 for small and $5.00 for medium and $8.00 for large plus shipping.. I would even send them over to the other side of the pond. 


I can also make them to custom fit your dog. 

I make ones that tie, snap, velcro, and ones that collars go through.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Those are so cute. What are your measurements for the small bandannas? Thanks, kay


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

The bandanas that tie are 14 1/2" long on the top and 5" from the middle ot the top down to the point... But I can make them what ever size fits your dog..

The ones that fit over the collars is 8" wide by 5" from neck to point.. 

these fit Gadget and he is 4 pounds. 

small = small dogs
medium = medium dogs 
large = large dogs


----------

